# Probleme mit AppServ und MySql



## Ilona85 (21. Juni 2006)

Schönen guten Tag.
Ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich hab auf meinem Rechner das AppServ Open Project - 2.4.3 für Windows installiert, mit der MySql-Version 4.1.8 - nt. Beim Öffnen vom phpMyAdmin Database Manager um die Daten der MySql-Tabs zu modifizieren, zeigts mir dann immer folgenden Fehler an: 





> Das $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri']-Verzeichnis MUSS in Ihrer Konfigurationsdatei angegeben werden!
> Ihre Konfigurationsdatei enthält Einstellungen (Benutzer "root" ohne Passwort), welche denen des MySQL-Standardbenutzers entsprechen. Wird Ihr MySQL-Server mit diesen Einstellungen betrieben, so können Unbefugte leicht von außen auf ihn zugreifen. Sie sollten diese Sicherheitslücke unbedingt schließen!
> Die PHP-Erweiterung "mbstring" wurde nicht gefunden, trotzdem jedoch scheinen Sie einen Mehrbyte-Zeichensatz zu verwenden. Ohne besagte Erweiterung ist phpMyAdmin nicht in der Lage Zeichenketten zu trennen, was zu unerwarteten Ergebnissen führen kann.


 
Ich hab in Visual Basic ein Programm geschrieben, über das Daten in MySql-Tabellen eingetragen werden können. Die Verbindung mit dem Server funktioniert einwandfrei, auch kann ich einige Daten eingeben, nur in vielen Fällen treten dann eben immer die oben angeführten "unerwarteten Ergebnisse" auf, und VB gibt mir eine Fehlermeldung.
Weiss wer von euch, wie und wo ich die Php-Erweiterung "mbString" anhängen kann, und worauf das $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri']-Verzeichnis zu setzen ist

Ich hab schon mal ein bissl an den Configdateien herumgebastelt, aber dann hat plötzlich gar nichts mehr funktioniert. 

Ich wär euch über eure Hilfe sehr dankbar, liebe Grüsse, Ilona


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Illona85,

ich mache es mal kurz und schmerzlos.

Beispiel1:

```
$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = "http://meinserver/phpmyadmin/"
```
Fazit: Es handelt sich um die absolute Adresse (die Du im Browser eingibst um phpmyadmin aufzurufen).

Beispiel2:
Datei -> php.ini

```
#extension=php_mbstring.dll
extension=php_mbstring.dll
```
Wobei die eine Zeile mit -> # auskommentiert ist (und von PHP ignoriert wird) und die Zeile darunter das PHP-Modul mbstring aktiviert. Dieses Beispiel ist für Windows.


----------

